# Nee Hens



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

So I picked up my first two hens this afternoon. I went out to check on them tonight and they're sleeping in the nesting area instead of on the roosting pole. I'm not sure where they slept in they're previous coop. Is it ok to let them sleep there and put a nesting box somewhere else?


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

So I picked up my first two hens this afternoon. I went out to check on them tonight and they're sleeping in the nesting area instead of on the roosting pole. I'm not sure where they slept in they're previous coop. Is it ok to let them sleep there and put a nesting box somewhere else?


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

Personally I never permit a hen to sleep in a nesting box. Period. I don't permit mine to sleep on the floor either. If a new pullet can't figure it out on her own for whatever reason, I place her on the roost each night. I don't like them sleeping in nest boxes because I don't want dirty eggs and I also don't want to encourage broodiness since I don't have a rooster. And for some reason I just don't perceive the floor as being safe.... Yours may just not have had time to figure out their new place, I would show them by putting them on the roost--if you can handle them...


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Well the red one will come right to me and the black one is a little skittish. If they don't figure it out tonight I'll try placing them on the roost. As you can tell from the picture The nesting box is the same height as the roost pole.


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

Yes but, sleeping in the nest box=poop=dirty eggs  I'm wondering if the roost is wide enough for the hens to grip. I think I have mine with the wide side up. I'd have to go out and double check to be sure.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

I checked them this morning before work an they were both still in the boxes but right before I left the black one was standing on the roost so maybe it'll just take skittle time for them to figure it out. I'll help them along tonight if they don't figure it out.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Personally I let my chickens sleep were ever they want. Nest box, floor, roost, to me really it doesnt matter. I have some that prefer the floor, one or two that get in the nesting boxes at some point, some roost, one always goes for my red pine tree, heck my silkies all huddle together in one corner, the ducks are on the floor in their group. I dont see what so important about having to be on the roosts. Somer breeds just dont roost. As for poopy or dirty eggs, oh well they can get wiped when I pull them out.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree with apyl. Let them go where they will. They have their reasons. Trust them to know what's best for them.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Pretty girls you got! They're just settling in and the nest box is probably what feels like a safe place for them right now. My pullet age girls did the same thing when I brought them home. Once they got familar with their new home and comfortable, they were up on the roost like everyone else within a few days.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Any idea what breed these girls are?


----------



## berniceannab (Aug 15, 2012)

I allow mine to all sleep where they want. Again, this is part of the pecking order. Having just 2 hens, they are going to do what ever they want to feel safe, especially since they do not have a roo for protection. If you give them a couple of options for egg boxes they will most likely choose one and sleep in it and then lay it in once they feel safe. I'd rather my girls be happy and lay where they wish rather than hand set them on a roost each night.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah well I put Stacy (the red one) on the roost last night. She looked at me like I was nuts and calmly walked back over to her cushy nest box and Laid down. Guess she showed me. They're also not using the ladder so I might take it out. There's not a lot of room for them to fly up but they find a way. I have to admit they're fun to watch. Our family sat out and watched them scratch and peck for a couple hours tonight and then my son fed them left over apples. He's 19 months so he was in hog heaven.


----------



## berniceannab (Aug 15, 2012)

my guess - the red is a Rhode Island Red ad the Black is an Orpington - Black in color. A good way to tell is to look at the back side of the black one - is she super fluffy? Orpingtons are mega fluffy in the butt/thighs - in the rear. Could also be a black australorp or a Jersey Giant.... but I'm really leaning towards Black Orpington.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

She does have a really bushy rear end section. I'll try to snap a pic of her tomorrow.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

If her name is Stacy (like mine) she has her own ideas, trust me. Hahaha.


----------

